# Consumo real de xenon



## elbrujo (May 18, 2011)

Alguno tiene medido el consumo real sobre la bateria de luces xenon por ejemplo de 55W?


----------



## supermote (May 24, 2011)

De 55w no tengo ni idea, 

de 35W he tenido varios kits y el consumo te varía bastante de unos kits a otros, lo que tengo instalados yo ahora, de 35W me consumen 2.98 A, una vez que han pasado unos 5-12s.

Los que tenía instalados antes hasta que no pasaban unos 25s no bajaban de los 4,5A, luego se quedaban en unos 3,2A.

Espero haberte ayudado.

P.D: Los kits de los que hablo son de los que se pueden encontrar comúnmente en eBay.

Un saludo


----------



## elbrujo (May 24, 2011)

Mi consulta es para ver cuanto mas consumen por encima de las halogenas hablando en la misma cantidad/proporcion en watt.


----------



## Manotas (May 25, 2011)

consumen mucho menos si lo comparas a luminosidad , las que mas alumbran son las de 6000 Kelvin de ahi hacia arriba empiezan a alumbrar cada vez menos , saludos


----------



## elbrujo (May 26, 2011)

No te confundas iluminacion contra consumo. Los watts son los mismos y le deberias sumar lo que consume la electronica de control, una lampara comun es la lampara y nada mas.. que sea menos eficiente no tiene que ver con el consumo..


----------



## MerLiNz (May 28, 2011)

La electronica de control no creo que consuma mucho, dependera del diseño de los balastros, es algo dificil de saberlo sin tener el kit delante


----------

